# Problème partage de connexion Mac - iPad



## TKinslayer (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,


    J'ai un petit souci et je requiert votre aide.

    J'ai un iPad 3 et un Mac Book Air. J'ai internet sur mon Mac Book Air et je souhaitais partager cette connexion avec mon iPad. J'ai suivi la procédure pour en faire un hotspot wifi, et pendant quelques temps, cela à parfaitement fonctionné. 
    Seulement depuis 2 jours... et bien pour faire simple l'iPad refuse de se connecter.

    J'ai toujours internet, le partage par wifi se lance correctement en me créant un réseau ou internet est partagé (avec la petite flêche vers le haut) auquel mon iPad se connecte bien dessus. Mais quand je lance une page Safari sur l'iPad, il refuse de se connecter. 


     J'ai Mac Os Lion 10.7.3 et la dernier ROM pour iOS.

     J'ai eu beau chercher, je suis même régulièrement tombé sur des fils de forum traitant de ce sujet mais uniquement pour des versions plus anciennes de Mac OS et d'iOS. De plus, tous les "problèmes" résolus l'était avec Windows.

     Merci de votre aide.


----------



## shawtwenty (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai rencontré le même problème à deux reprises. J'ai d'abord essayé de partager ma connexion depuis une clé 3G via Wi-Fi avec mon MacBook Pro (Mid-2009, 10.7.2) et maintenant avec une connexion Ethernet, mais rien n'y fait. 
Je tiens à préciser qu'avec le MacBook Air de ma copine, le partage à partir de la clé 3G fonctionnait parfaitement. 

Je reçois les mails sur mon iPhone et les notifications push des applications tierces, mais impossible de me connecter à partir de ces dernières (facebook, twitter, foursquare, etc.), ni d'utiliser safari. 

FileVault ainsi que mon firewall sont tous deux OFF.. Je n'arrive pas à identifier d'où vient le problème. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ? 

D'avance, merci.


----------

